# Intel integrated graphics



## sossego (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a few problems with this:
Edited xorg.conf to include modes "640x480" "800x600" and "1024x768" for both screens 0 and 1. Using the Fn +F3 to switch between LCD & CRT is necessary for each startx session. Chipset is a 82XXXGME. m I to include 
	
	



```
AGP_enable="YES"
```
 in loader.conf or rc.conf- or a similar entry?
Or am I to leave xorg.conf alone?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I didn't really understand what your problem is, but yes you can try Xorg without a xorg.conf file (just rename it). You can always put it back if it doesn't work better without it.

Also when you set the mode in the *Screen* section, you must also set the *DefaultDepth*, e.g.:

```
DefaultDepth  XX
SubSection "Display"
    [...]
    Depth XX
    Modes "YYYYxYYYY"
    [...]
EndSubSection
```

Why don't you set one mode only (e.g. 1024x768)?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

AGP is enabled by default in the GENERIC kernel. There's no need to load it.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an Intel IGP 82945G/GZ.  Works quite well, even though it only uses 8 MB off RAM.  Runs okay without an xorg.conf, but creating one can optimise things nicely.


----------



## sossego (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Xorg is working great.


----------

